# Croatian (BCS): have fun on your trip



## Kellygirl

One of my best friends is on a vacation & I'd like to send him an e-mail saying something to the effect of "I hope you are having fun/enjoying yourself on your trip"

Also, what are some common/colloquial romantic phrases in Croatian?
I'd be grateful for any suggestions 

Hvala!


----------



## Orlin

Nadam se da ti uživaš u svom putovanju!


----------



## Kellygirl

Hvala, vrlo ste ljubazan!!
Moj hrvatski je loš  (thank you Orlin)


----------



## Orlin

Kellygirl said:


> Hvala, vrlo ste ljubazan!!
> Moj hrvatski je loš.


Uzgred, nazivi jezika su uvijek *malim* slovom (osim, naravno, na početku rečenice).
Dodao sam zamjenicu "ti" samo pošto mislim da je pod logičkim akcentom (posebno _ti_, ne neki drugi). Ako nije ovaj slučaj, trebalo bi da se izostavi.


----------



## yael*

Kellygirl said:


> Hvala, vrlo ste ljubazan!!
> Moj hrvatski je loš  (thank you Orlin)



"Vrlo ste ljubazni!" - ako želiš da persiraš sagovorniku, treba da koristiš plural. 
U protivnom, ispravno bi bilo: "Vrlo si ljubazan!"
 Hrvatski nije lak, ali nemoj da se predaješ! 

If you tell me the phrases in English, I can tell you what the croatian equivalent would be... I don't know how romantic or how intimate you want them to be...


----------



## Duya

yael* said:


> "Vrlo ste ljubazni!" - ako želiš da persiraš sagovorniku, treba da koristiš plural.



...što me podsjeti na

http://specgram.com/SoLP/08.schouwiniste-pigge.polite.html


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> "Vrlo ste ljubazni!" - ako želiš da persiraš sagovorniku, treba da koristiš plural.
> U protivnom, ispravno bi bilo: "Vrlo si ljubazan!"
> Hrvatski nije lak, ali nemoj da se predaješ!





Duya said:


> ...što me podsjeti na
> 
> http://specgram.com/SoLP/08.schouwiniste-pigge.polite.html


Ja nisam bio siguran, a možda sam i prevideo, i zato nisam ispravio. Međutim, u nekim slovenskim jezicima je slaganje prideva u ovom slučaju *logičko* umesto gramatičkog (tj. pridev je u *jednini* umesto množini).


----------



## yael*

Duya said:


> ...što me podsjeti na
> 
> http://specgram.com/SoLP/08.schouwiniste-pigge.polite.html



Tužno. Nisam specifirala: plural muškog roda. !!!
Situacija nije bitno bolja ni u italijanskom, ali član često pomaže malo da se problem reši relativno bezbolno, na primer -u imenima profesija koje se navode i u tekstu koji citiraš, i.e. imenima koja se završavaju na -ist, tj. -ista u italijanskom (il regista vs. la regista). U većini slučajeva se ipak koristi muška forma, čak i kada postoji neka naknadno izmišljena ženska forma istog imena.


----------



## Krvavica

Fraza bi bila "Nadam se da uživaš na putovanju" - Hope you're enjoying yourself 
Može i "Nadam se da se dobro zabavljaš" - Hope you're having fun


----------

